# How to turn off phone speaker sound for Uber



## Prius Mike (Jul 6, 2017)

I'd like to go online at my day job at the end of the day and then wait for a ping. But, even if I have headphones plugged in or a Bluetooth headset connected the ping always comes out of the phone speaker too. I'd rather not draw attention to the fact that I am leaving after getting a ping. But I'd also rather wait for the ping while at work instead of just waiting in my car. Is there a way to disable the Uber ping sound from the speaker but still have it sound through headphones or a headset?


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Maybe change the accessibility settings and tell them you're deaf so it only vibrates. You can turn it on and off at your convenience


----------



## Erika G. (Mar 10, 2018)

Change the settings in the notifications 

Don’t know what kind of phone you’re using so I can’t get specific


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Nobody can answer without knowing what kind of phone you have..
My phone (i wont tell you want kind it is so you know how we feel) doesnt make any speaker noise when the headphones/earplug is plugged in.


----------



## Prius Mike (Jul 6, 2017)

I'm glad to know it's not a problem everyone is experiencing. Mine is a Motorola Droid Turbo 2 running Android 7.0 (Nougat).


----------

